# male or female?



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

I just bring a female tippler to my home for my racing homer will they pair up or not? They both coo and fight but I am sure about the racing homer that he is male but the tippler shows sign of female like small in size and stature and like males that it coos and fights so please someone help me out that the trippler is male or female?...And how much time will it take to pair up and recognise their home after flying and any tips..
I have another pair who mates but now makes grunt like sound why is that? and when will they lay eggs..
Any help would be greatly appreciated..
Thanks....


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to PT ryan-harris


> Originally Posted by ryan-harris
> I just bring a female tippler to my home for my racing homer will they pair up or not?


Yes they will pair up if they r opposite sex. Many people do cross breed.


> Originally Posted by ryan-harris
> but the tippler shows sign of female like small in size and stature and like males that it coos and fights so please someone help me out that the trippler is male or female?...


Size is no guarantee that its a she. Observe its behaviour,males coo,make complete round circles unlike females. They strut,drag tails. Their nape is thicker,forehead a little squarish than females. If u think the tippler is a she then u can put a wire/ transparent partition between the pen. So that both can see eachother and get used to eachother and get paired up. U should do that I think,because homers r heavy,big and powerful as compared to tippler. During fight(as u say they fight) homer could hurt her. Could damage her eyes and beak,it could bleed and disfigure. Males can also get paired with eachother.


> Originally Posted by ryan-harris
> And how much time will it take to pair up and recognise their home after flying and any tips..


If both are really excited and aroused then it will just take 15-20 mins to get paired. It usually takes 2-3 days to get paired. Normally it would take a week for a tippler to recognise.


> Originally Posted by ryan-harris
> I have another pair who mates but now makes grunt like sound why is that? and when will they lay eggs..


If the pair is of a hen and a cock,they will lay eventually. Usually it takes 8-10 days for a regularly mating pair to lay. Its molting season,so they may take time. At this time of the year I won't recommend u to let ur pigeons breed. Molting stresses their bodies. So better that their bodies don't stress and new good quality feathers grow. Pigeon which have a good molt will breed better,come spring.


----------



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks bro...I brought the tippler yesterday from a dealer he says that it is female..they have spent 1 day together..I will look after it..


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

YES they can pair up they will produce a Homer x tippler cross!
sometimes famales coo and attack other pigeons espicially if they were already paired up with other mate! I get confused from their sex lot of times but only eggs will tell if she is a female or not!
you can leave them in the loft if they are opposite sex they well pair up eventually however if you want to make sure they will, put both of them in separated cages, so they can see but not touch each other they will get used to each other and after put them in one cage!


----------



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Abdul Baki and Brocky bieber


----------



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

Here are the links of pigeon pics..
1:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/h4cl.jpg/
2:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/8sdl.jpg/
3:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/2vwt.jpg/
4:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/pptf.jpg/
5:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/u1yq.jpg/
Plz tell me about their breeds and sex...
Reply must....


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

1:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/h4cl.jpg/
Budapest short faced tumbler
2:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/8sdl.jpg/
Iranian high flyer. male
3:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/2vwt.jpg/
Pakistani tippler high flyer
4:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/pptf.jpg/
High flyer (performing breed)
5:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/u1yq.jpg/
Pakistani highflyer male

About their sex u can observe their behaviour. Just by looking at pics without close ups, its hard for anyone to tell about their sex. They could be subbreeds of above mentioned breed names


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> 1:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/h4cl.jpg/
> Budapest short faced tumbler
> 2:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/8sdl.jpg/
> Iranian high flyer. male
> ...


the 4th one is female isn't it?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Abdulbaki said:


> the 4th one is female isn't it?


I guess so. I do PT from my cell phone,this bird is facing forward so....


----------



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

The 4th one is a very aggressive male...
The 2nd is female paired with the 3rd...
Dont know about the 5th but it only coo when other comes to its pen but don't coo to other female it coo often so what it may be?..
The first one also coo to female.


----------



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

The 5th pigeon in the picture spent 1 week with me shall I let him fly or wait?
Reply.....plz....


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

ryan-harris said:


> The 5th pigeon in the picture spent 1 week with me shall I let him fly or wait?
> Reply.....plz....


It depends, pair him up with a pigeon Already got used to you, and he will stay otherwise he will flee if he feel alone and strange!


----------



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

Abdulbaki said:


> It depends, pair him up with a pigeon Already got used to you, and he will stay otherwise he will flee if he feel alone and strange!


Thanks AbduBaki today i will go to bring a female for my pigeon in the 4th picture...
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/pptf.jpg/


----------



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a pair of pakistani tippler and that iranian high flyer They mate,how much time it will take them to lay eggs..the male aways follow the female..They have spent 1 week with me...
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/8sdl.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/2vwt.jpg/


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi ryan-harris,
If a pair keeps mating regularly then it takes the hen 8 to 10 days to lay the eggs usually.
Sometimes if hens are not stimulated it may take more days. But as u say male is always following her,she could be up to lay in few days


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

ryan-harris said:


> Thanks AbduBaki today i will go to bring a female for my pigeon in the 4th picture...
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/pptf.jpg/


Very glad to know that man


----------



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a pair of pigeons..The male always follow the female when I hold the female he comes after her and sit on my hand..Why is that..Always biting her on the head...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

This is how love goes on in pigeons . When the both sexes have their minds all set on mating then the male won't let the hen out of sight even for a moment so that she don't get "mounted" by another male who could be able impress the already aroused hen. It is attempt of male that only his genes should be passed on to his squabs. Secondly, the male always follow her and bite her when other pigeons are around because he want him and his hen at a lone place where other males don't disrupt them in mating process as other males run to the pair when male mounts himself on the back of hen and disrupt them. If u let only that pair out and lock all other birds in then he won't be that agressive.
This is a info on which others may not say yes but its true to my knowledge and approved by a behaviourist


----------



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> This is how love goes on in pigeons . When the both sexes have their minds all set on mating then the male won't let the hen out of sight even for a moment so that she don't get "mounted" by another male who could be able impress the already aroused hen. It is attempt of male that only his genes should be passed on to his squabs. Secondly, the male always follow her and bite her when other pigeons are around because he want him and his hen at a lone place where other males don't disrupt them in mating process as other males run to the pair when male mounts himself on the back of hen and disrupt them. If u let only that pair out and lock all other birds in then he won't be that agressive.
> This is a info on which others may not say yes but its true to my knowledge and approved by a behaviourist


Thanks Bro....


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> This is how love goes on in pigeons . When the both sexes have their minds all set on mating then the male won't let the hen out of sight even for a moment so that she don't get "mounted" by another male who could be able impress the already aroused hen. It is attempt of male that only his genes should be passed on to his squabs. Secondly, the male always follow her and bite her when other pigeons are around because he want him and his hen at a lone place where other males don't disrupt them in mating process as other males run to the pair when male mounts himself on the back of hen and disrupt them. If u let only that pair out and lock all other birds in then he won't be that agressive.
> This is a info on which others may not say yes but its true to my knowledge and approved by a behaviourist


100% Agreed


----------



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a pair which layed egg but unfortunately I lost the male.So what should I do now.The female will take care of it alone or it will abandoned that egg..
Reply must...


----------



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

ryan-harris said:


> I have a pair which layed egg but unfortunately I lost the male.So what should I do now.The female will take care of it alone or it will abandoned that egg..
> Reply must...


Thank God he came He was flying for about 12 hours..It was his first time that I let him flew away..


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

OOH that's a relief for the poor hen!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I'm glad ur pigeon came back. I would advise u to lock him up and don't let him fly. If something happens to any of ur breeding birds then scene could be bad for eggs/babies. Don't let them fly until their squabs wean.


----------



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

I have female pigeon which is very light weight and have light feathers.Is this some type of disease or what?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

It could be many diseases. More symptoms need to be stated.
What do u mean by saying light feathers bro?? Could be calcium and protein deficiency...
It could be both internal and external parasites.
Have u dewormed and dusted her for endo and ecto parasites???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How is she eating and drinking? What do her droppings look like? Is her keel sharp?


----------



## ryan-harris (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Brocky bieber and jay the problem is solved it was some worm problem..


----------

